# My new Trek/GF X Cal 29er!



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

I wanted to share with some peeps that would appreciate this! AFter riding a Trek 4300 for 7 years off and on, my newfound passion drove me to upgrade to the world of the 29er. Check it out! It's a 2012 21", made for a giant.


----------



## raleigh5 (May 30, 2011)

very nice looking bike! i am thinking you are going to be very happy with the X-Caliber. my current bike is a 2010 GF Paragon 29er, 19" size...very similar frame with the X-Cal( at least it used to be ) and i really like it. i'm 6'2" and ~235 and ride a lot of rocky and torn up trails and the bike just takes it all in and keeps on rolling. Have fun!!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

raleigh5 said:


> very nice looking bike! i am thinking you are going to be very happy with the X-Caliber. my current bike is a 2010 GF Paragon 29er, 19" size...very similar frame with the X-Cal( at least it used to be ) and i really like it. i'm 6'2" and ~235 and ride a lot of rocky and torn up trails and the bike just takes it all in and keeps on rolling. Have fun!!


Thanks man! The Paragon is a bad bike dude! I fell in love with that bike last year. SO far I am loving the X Cal. At 6'5" I just hope I don't crush it.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

congrats. very nice bike. i think it's one of the better bargains around. my wife has a 2011 xcal and loves it!! enjoy! ez


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice bike, Congrats! I was considering a Cobia before I just settled on a Marlin would have loved to get my hands on the X-Cal


----------



## sgtstretch (Apr 1, 2012)

Congrats, I did a similar upgrade. Went from a '06 4300 to a new Mamba. I love the new bike.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! I felt like I couldnt lose no matter which Trek I went with.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice ride Big Daddy!!:thumbsup:

You have me considering this model as well now. Is 21" the largest size for the Xcal?


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jasonc13 said:


> Nice ride Big Daddy!!:thumbsup:
> 
> You have me considering this model as well now. Is 21" the largest size for the Xcal?


Thanks Jason! . It goes up to 23"! I went 21" because my old bike was a 19", so I was use to a little smaller ride.


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

Just looked up the price tag on her......dangit!! Just a bit more than I can afford to spend right now ;( Other than the frame, every component is an upgrade over the Mamba.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

after selling Trek bikes for the last few years, I can honestly say that the X-Cal is the single best value hardtail they offer. if anyone is thinking about buying one and think you can't afford it- save your pennies just a little longer. you will save money over the upgrades you will want to put on it for the next few years. everything on it is spot-on.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> after selling Trek bikes for the last few years, I can honestly say that the X-Cal is the single best value hardtail they offer. if anyone is thinking about buying one and think you can't afford it- save your pennies just a little longer. you will save money over the upgrades you will want to put on it for the next few years. everything on it is spot-on.


Thats great to hear, especially from someone who sells them! :thumbsup:


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jasonc13 said:


> Just looked up the price tag on her......dangit!! Just a bit more than I can afford to spend right now ;( Other than the frame, every component is an upgrade over the Mamba.


I know man! It's so worth the extra cash though! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2001GiantAc1Rider (Apr 9, 2012)

nice bike. looks good!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

2001GiantAc1Rider said:


> nice bike. looks good!


Thanks man! I ordered up some new bars, saddle, and platforms. Trying to make it "mine".


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice looking bike I'm considering this one along with the Giant XtC 2 and Airborne Goblin. I like the concept of buying a complete bike and not having to spend money in upgrades constantly. I found out the hard way in home theater that it costs you a lot more in the long run than just buying the good stuff up front


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Durzil said:


> Nice looking bike I'm considering this one along with the Giant XtC 2 and Airborne Goblin. I like the concept of buying a complete bike and not having to spend money in upgrades constantly. I found out the hard way in home theater that it costs you a lot more in the long run than just buying the good stuff up front


I totally agree. There are still things to adjust or change out like bars, pedals, etc. so its still fun, but the big dollar things are already there. I checked out the other two that you mentioned. I just kept going back to the Trek. Plus we have a Trek Store here in Columbus, so the service and availabilty of parts and such made me go X Cal. Im really glad I did.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've done some upgrades! I put on a 740mm riser bar, a Selle Italia SL XC saddle, platform pedals, and some Lizard Skin Peatty locking grips.


----------



## ring_basher (Apr 11, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## mavandy17 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great looking bike! congrats

I just got my X-Cal a couple of days ago, but it's a leftover 2011 model. I took it yesterday for the first time and loved it. The only thing I didn't like was the handlebars. I think that's going to be the first thing I change. I wasn't sure whether to go with a riser bar or not. I'm not near as tall as you (5'8" on a 17.5" frame) but I think Im going to try it.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

mavandy17 said:


> Great looking bike! congrats
> 
> I just got my X-Cal a couple of days ago, but it's a leftover 2011 model. I took it yesterday for the first time and loved it. The only thing I didn't like was the handlebars. I think that's going to be the first thing I change. I wasn't sure whether to go with a riser bar or not. I'm not near as tall as you (5'8" on a 17.5" frame) but I think Im going to try it.


I wasnt sure on tge riser either! I am still figuring it out. So far so good. I think a lower rise like mine is a nice in between. Kind of the best of both worlds? I bought a cheap one on Nashbar to try. That a good option I think.


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

How's that new seat Ryno? Looks comfy


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jasonc13 said:


> How's that new seat Ryno? Looks comfy


Its like dental floss on this big a$$!!! But it does a nice job! Rode with it yestetday no pain at all.


----------



## Nietz (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice looking bike, I went with the 2011 model year  same size too 21 inch. 

Its interesting that a lot of posts that I see on these bikes mention changing the bars, I LOVE the bars that came on mine... in fact I like them so much I bought a second set for one of my other bikes!


----------



## mavandy17 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nietz said:


> Nice looking bike, I went with the 2011 model year  same size too 21 inch.
> 
> Its interesting that a lot of posts that I see on these bikes mention changing the bars, I LOVE the bars that came on mine... in fact I like them so much I bought a second set for one of my other bikes!


I've only ridden it once, so I'm trying to keep my eye open. It might just be that I've had riser bars on every other bike I've owned so it's what I'm used to.


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, after ripping the meat off myknuckles twice this week, I cut down my bars. They are now 720mm. So far so good.


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

mavandy17 said:


> I've only ridden it once, so I'm trying to keep my eye open. It might just be that I've had riser bars on every other bike I've owned so it's what I'm used to.


I have an '11 GF/Trek, I couldn't finish the test ride with the Bigsweep bars. I had the shop change them out to a bar they had on hand so I could really enjoy the bike. I am 5'9" on a 17.5 with two Raceface risers bars to choose from: Atlas FR at 750mm 1/2" rise or SIXC at 725mm 3/4" rise. I generally ride the SIXC with my current setup. It all boils do to personal preference.


----------



## lcd550 (Mar 15, 2007)

@ RYNO311...Congrats on the Trek X Cal!!!

I picked one up in March and I definitely love it! I alternate between my 29er and my (26er '06 GT iDrive 5 FS) and like the 29er HT better!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

lcd550 said:


> @ RYNO311...Congrats on the Trek X Cal!!!
> 
> I picked one up in March and I definitely love it! I alternate between my 29er and my (26er '06 GT iDrive 5 FS) and like the 29er HT better!


Thanks man! I love it so far!


----------

